# Advice re: IUI with donor sperm



## sac50834 (Jan 14, 2009)

Background: I'm in my late 20's and healthy. I have a 9 yo dd (first time I ever threw caution to the wind) and had a miscarriage about 6 years ago (2 month of trying) in my previous marriage. I was an egg donor in 04, 05, and 07.

We found out last August that DH cannot have children. His sperm act very erratic and arrest before maturing. From my research, Chinese Medicine can't help this condition.

So, we've decided to proceed with donor sperm and an IUI.

What if anything should I do to prepare? I thought about starting royal jelly, bee pollan, and acupuncture. Then there's always algae, green/white tea, and Q 10. Should I just do one IUI and if it doesn't work then start or should I ramp up now for best results.

Advise me please.

Thank you!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi- I don't know about preparation but I am in a similar situation.
My dh has azoospermia- no sperm in the semen. We found out in Nov- then went to a top doctor for him last week.
First he said it was likely a blockage and we had a surgery scheduled next week to fix it.
Then today we got bloodwork back and his chromosomes are translocated-
so that means in the wrong places( 2 of them) and unbalanced.

I looked this up and it is a high risk of abnormalities in the offspring if we are able to even conceive.

So we are going for donor sperm.

We have someone in mind we want to ask-
we just found out about the chromosomes today.

He has a 2nd cousin who we want to ask to be a known donor.

But we will try at home insemination,

Why will you do IUI just cause of donor sperm?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

Also, if you are healthy, I have heard that at home insemination ( or any kind- if you feel more comfortable at the doctors) has a high success rate. I think the only thing to do is chart your cycles to know when you ovulate.

Are you using known or unknown donor sperm?

How are you emotionally with all this?


----------



## sac50834 (Jan 14, 2009)

DH is uncomfortable with home insemination. Since I'd have to pay the RE not matter what, I might as well go with an IUI as the success rates are a bit higher than ICI. He would do it if I insisted but it gets older dragging him to different conclusions.

I think I'll start a new thread regarding the supplements as this thread isn't getting much attention with the current title.

Thanks and good luck!


----------

